
Five Founders (2009) - tosh
http://paulgraham.com/5founders.html
======
tosh
Anecdote: After the Friendfeed acquisition the Facebook “platform” turned from
a shaky API and a wild-west wiki to a real developer platform with client
libraries and documentation.

Not certain if the Friendfeed people were behind this shift but it definitely
looked like it from the outside.

